# [installation]Mon clavier n'est pas reconnu

## distopia

Bonjour

Je tente depuis peu d'installer Gentoo sur un Mac mais lorsque je boot sur le CD, il ne détecte pas que j'appuie sur les touches du clavier.

Avez-vous une explication/solution à mon problème?

Information :

- Le Mac est un MacBook muni d'un 2-Core de chez Intel.

- L'iso choisi pour l'installation est la minimal ("install-x86-minimal-20091020")

- J'ai vérifié son intégrité grâce à la somme de vérification MD5.

- Il n'y a pas eu de problème lorsque j'ai testé le CD sous VirtualBox sur un autre PC.

- Le Mac se comporte "normalement" lorsqu'il boot sur un CD de Debian.

Merci de votre attentionLast edited by distopia on Sat Oct 24, 2009 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Biloute

Salut et bienvenu sur le forum. (Le titre de ton sujet n'est pas bon, remplace le par : [installation]Mon clavier n'est pas reconnu )

Si le CD de Debian fonctionne correctement alors tu peux utiliser ce dernier pour un installer Gentoo.

Toute la manipulation décrite dans le manuel gentoo est valable pour n'importe quel liveCD dans la limite ou tu as de quoi partitionner ton HDD, la commande tar et le chroot.

----------

## skizorager

exacte, tu peux installer gentoo depuis un autre live cd,

la chose à laquelle tu devras bien faire attention c'est les option de compil de ton kernel et des module à y ajouter.

Je te conseil personnellement d'activer le service SSH au boot lors de l'install pour pouvoir débogger ça depuis une autre machine si jamais tu n'as plus de clavier au reboot ça pourrait te faire gagner du temps.

----------

## distopia

J'ai trouvé le tuto qui en parle ("Méthodes alternatives pour l'installation de Gentoo Linux") mais j'ai petit problème avec ce qui est conseillé :

Mon MacBook n'a pas de bouton pour extraire les CD du lecteur: tant que je ne me déciderais pas à "l'opérer" pour récupérer le CD armorcable, je ne pourrais pas lancer Knoppix.   :Laughing:  (<-- rire nerveux)

Cela dit, j'ai lu quelque part que que mon problème pourrait peut-être être résolu si j'utilisai un clavier relié sur le port USB.

Je vous dirais si je réussi à m'en sortir.

----------

## skizorager

 *distopia wrote:*   

> Mon MacBook n'a pas de bouton pour extraire les CD du lecteur: tant que je ne me déciderais pas à "l'opérer" pour récupérer le CD armorcable, je ne pourrais pas lancer Knoppix.   (<-- rire nerveux)

 

Tu peux également appuyer sur le bouton clic de ton trackpad(et maintenir enfoncer) au boot de ton macbook. (voir : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/11500.html)

sinon une soluce si tu es sur 10.5 (avec processeur intel): http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/8648.html

----------

## xaviermiller

la commande eject ne fonctionne pas ?

----------

